# Dank Frau von der Teichschale zum Folienteich ;)



## dasHirschl (9. Apr. 2019)




----------



## dasHirschl (9. Apr. 2019)

So, mein Roman war weg... ich schicke mal noch eine Geschichte hinterher...


----------



## dasHirschl (9. Apr. 2019)

Kurzfassung... 

Ich bin Robby, 35 Jahre jung und komme aus Chemnitz. 
Vor etwa 4 Jahren erstand ich am Stadtrand von Chemnitz ein Erholungsgrundstück, komplett erschlossen mit einer schönen 2005 errichteten Holzhütte.
Lediglich die Natur hatte sich da über mehrere Jahre alles zurück geholt, es sah aus wie im Dschungel. Den ersten Sommer war ich leider damit beschäftigt, erstmal alles zu entwildern... die Hütte und den Garten von ca 20 Kubikmetern Sperrmüll und Unrat zu befreien...

Dabei entdeckte ich auch auf einer liebevoll errichteten Hochterrasse eine Teichschale. Eine Pfütze von Al-ko mit 455 Litern 
Für mich lediglich bis letztes Jahr ein Biotop für Pflanzen, __ Molche und einem Springbrunnen damit was plätschert...

Letztes Jahr errichteten wir einen Pool mit Solarheizung, daran knüpfe ich jetzt noch ein Sonnendeck. Durch die leichte Hanglage und die Versorgungsleitungen konnten wir den Pool nur halbseitig teilweise einlassen... 
Wir verbringen eigentlich das ganze Jahr im Grundstück, auch als Urlaub vom tristen Alltag im Büro, für mich als gelernten Handwerker... Hauptsächlich aber von Frühjahr bis Spätsommer um einfach bisl zu entspannen und dem Hund auch bisl Möglichkeit zum austoben zu geben...

Meine Dame aber, kam letztes Jahr auf die Idee, beim Baumarkt Besuch paar Goldfische zu kaufen... Natürlich ohne Rücksprache... Ich sass am Teich nach Feierabend und dachte mir, was ist das Rote denn da drin ?!  Ja...so war es dann geschehen...
Die Pfütze war mit Besatz von den 10 Kollegen und dem Springbrunnen völlig überbesetzt...
Lösung musste her, bei Ebay-Kleinanzeiogen ein neuwertiges Messner Filter-Set Bio-UV 6000 mit Messner Pumpe 2100 l/h erworben, abgeholt und dann mal direkt meinen Männertag damit verbracht, die mit Terrassendielen verkleidete Oase wieder abzubauen, um Pumpe, Schlauch und Zulauf zu verbauen... So lief das dann und binnen 2 Stunden war die Pfütze wieder glasklar...

Es kam aber dann bald der Herbst und eine Lösung musste her da die Teichschale immer ziemlich durchfriert... Ende Oktober zogen die noch 7 Kollegen die überlebt hatten, den Rest hatte sich eine __ Ringelnatter geholt, in eine 200 Liter Regentonne mit Eheim Außenfilter. Zusammen mit meinen 4 Großen Palmen zum überwintern in die Tiefgarage. Da sind sie jetzt noch... Alle 7 quietschvergnügt und warten auf den Umzug...

Dann schnappte ich mir am 20. Oktober 2018 mal Schubkarre, Spitzhacke, Spaten und Schaufel und buddelte mal gemütliche 73 Schubkarren aus steinigen und lehmigen Boden... da gingen mal zwei drei Samstage drauf... Der Teich ist in Stufen angelegt auf 3,70m Länge und mit einer Tiefe von 0,60m bis auf 1,25m...
Die Breite variiert von 2,00m bis auf 1,20m... So passt er sich optisch wieder an die Umgebung an... er fasst um die 3000 Liter...

Nun, vor 2 Wochen kam die Teichschale raus, mit Pflanzen und 3 Molchen in einen Kübel... Vor zwei Wochen dann die Ränder mit Beton chic gemacht der übrig war vom H-Anker setzen für das Sonnendeck am Pool... Folie und Vlies bestellt und vor einer reichlichen Woche das ganze dann verlegt, gefüllt, Falten so gut es geht glatt gezogen und paar Tage stehen lassen... damit sich alles schön setzen kann...

Samstag dann nach und nach die Terrasse abgeändert und wieder verbaut, Folie etc. angepasst... gegen eine geplante Brücke entschieden...
Sonntag dann eine Trockenmauer errichtet mit Steinen aus dem Garten, hauptsächlich vom Aushub und was man so mit der Zeit ran gekarrt hat...
Technik mit Zulauf verbaut und wieder in Betrieb genommen... Teich bepflanzt in zwei Bereiche, Pflanzkörbe, 2 Seerosen...

Ja, jetzt warten wir mal darauf das sich alles einpegelt und der Garten grün und der Teich so langsam klar wird...
Uns gefällt es, besonders aber unserer französischen Bulldogge Emma


----------



## DbSam (9. Apr. 2019)

*Dank Frau von der Teichschale zum Folienteich *

Hhhmmmm ...

Solche Geschichten, leicht abgewandelt, die kenn ich irgendwoher ...
Muss an der Gegend liegen, da scheint es besondere Frauen zu geben. like
...


Hallo Rehböckl,

willkommen im Forum. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## dasHirschl (9. Apr. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> *Dank Frau von der Teichschale zum Folienteich *
> 
> Hhhmmmm ...
> 
> ...



Ja das kann sein, woher kommst du ?


----------



## DbSam (9. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Rehböckl,

südlich von Chemnitz am Fuße des Erzgebirges. 


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Du musst hier in dem Forum nicht alles zitieren, steht ja obendrüber ...


----------



## dasHirschl (9. Apr. 2019)

Danke für den Hinweis... muss mich erst mal wieder rein fitzen. Habe lange kein Forum genutzt


----------



## Ida17 (9. Apr. 2019)

Nabend Hirschl und herzlich Willkommen! 

Eine schöne Geschichte zum schmunzeln  
Viel Spaß bei uns Teicholmen!


----------



## dasHirschl (9. Apr. 2019)

Danke Ida... ja ich schmunzele heute noch drüber


----------



## troll20 (16. Apr. 2019)

Erstmal herzlichen willkommen und Glückwunsch zu dem doch recht gelungenen zweiten Teich.



dasHirschl schrieb:


> ja ich schmunzele heute noch drüber


Wir insgeheim auch, denn zu 99,9% folgt in den nächsten Jahren Teich Nr.3

Und dann dürfen wir weiter schicke Bilder schauen.


----------



## dasHirschl (16. Apr. 2019)

Das hast du aber nett gesagt. Aber an der Stelle geht aus Platzgründen leider nix mehr außer man kann dann nicht mehr ringsum laufen
Wir schauen mal... aber Danke für dein Feedback troll20


----------



## dasHirschl (23. Apr. 2019)

Langsam wird es grün...


----------



## troll20 (23. Apr. 2019)

Sach doch mal, wie hast du das mit der Kapillarsperre gelöst man sieht nichts von ihr.
Und es hat auch den Anschein das bei Regen dir das Wasser der Umgebung in den Teich laufen kann. Ich hoffe es ja nicht. ....


----------



## dasHirschl (24. Apr. 2019)

Die Folie steht senkrecht nach oben unter den Steinen, wie eine Bordsteinkante. Dahinter ist das Erdreich schräg abgetragen so das man wie eine Art Rinne hat... ich kann es in der Praxis noch nicht genau sagen, es hat noch nicht dauerhaft geregnet, ich konnte es nur mit der Gießkanne probieren und das hat funktioniert... ‍
Auf der anderen Seite ist die Folie über Kante eingegraben und es liegen die großen Steine drauf, unter den Dielen liegt sie über dem Unterbau... ging leider nur so zu realisieren... 

Wie  gesagt, was in der Praxis passiert wird sich zeigen, aber der Regen ist vorher auch nie den Hang runter über die Dielen gelaufen...


----------



## jolantha (25. Apr. 2019)

Gut geworden, gefällt mir . Sieht aus, als wenn es nie anders gewesen wäre.


----------



## dasHirschl (29. Apr. 2019)

Sonntag Nachmittag ... 
Nach paar Tagen nicht am Teich... es wird...


----------



## jolantha (30. Apr. 2019)

Hi, Deine aufgeschichteten Steine könntest Du jetzt noch gut mit ein paar Pflanzen bestücken . 
In die Ritzen ein wenig Erde stopfen, und Steingartenpflanzen einsetzen . 
Sieht dann gleich ein wenig lebhafter aus, und nicht so sehr nach Steinwüste.
Schau mal da 
https://www.google.com/search?q=ste...KHUM_BvEQsAR6BAgGEAE&biw=1586&bih=729#imgrc=_


----------



## dasHirschl (30. Apr. 2019)

Ja der Gedanke ist daaaa... da muss ich aber Teicherde nehmen oder? Die schwemmt es ja bei Regen in Teich... Pflanzen haben wir noch ne Menge über. Inkl __ Bodendecker...


----------



## Anja W. (30. Apr. 2019)

Also ich würde normale Erde nehmen, sie richtig doll in die Ritzen stopfen und sozusagen mit Pflanzen "abdecken". Wenn sie so angebracht ist, dass der Regen sie in den Teich schwemmt, fließen die Pflanzen hinterher... und ich weiß nicht, ob __ Bodendecker schwimmen können 

Dein Teich ist wirklich toll geworden, gratuliere! Mir gefällt die Kombination von Steinen und Terrasse sehr gut.


----------



## dasHirschl (30. Apr. 2019)

Danke dir, uns auch. Ich stehe unheimlich auf Holz und die Natursteine mit der Terrasse zu kombinieren war schnell umgesetzt... 
Auch wenn’s kein Riesen Teich ist aber rein vom Platz und Material, passt er sich in die ganze Geschichte bei uns im Garten hervorragend an...


----------



## jolantha (1. Mai 2019)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Also ich würde normale Erde nehmen, sie richtig doll in die Ritzen stopfen und sozusagen mit Pflanzen "abdecken".


Genau so hab ich das gemeint . Steingartenpflanzen sind genügsam, die brauchen nicht viel Erde.


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Mai 2019)

Nimm ungewaschenen Feinkies oder Split und da dann Mauerpflanzen rein. __ Blaukissen, Mauerpfeffer, Sedum und andere winterharte Sukkulenten. 
https://www.google.com/search?clien...2.92.1......0....2j1..gws-wiz-img.hNDv8WJpVpA

https://www.google.com/search?q=Suk...7_rhAhUBJ1AKHVUTAyAQ_AUIDigB&biw=1360&bih=611

Ich wollte auch keine Erde in den Teich gespühlt haben.


----------



## dasHirschl (1. Mai 2019)

Geil, Danke


----------



## dasHirschl (30. Apr. 2020)

Vergrößert, bepflanzt... als wäre nix gewesen. Und die Pflanzen in der Mauer wachsen und gedeihen...


----------

